# What we do in life echoes in eternity



## Piccio23

A citation from the movie "The Gladiator"

I thought that this phrase could be cool for a tattoo if it sounds good in latin.

Could you translate please?

Thanks!


----------



## Hamlet2508

Piccio23 said:


> A citation from the movie "The Gladiator"
> 
> I thought that this phrase could be cool for a tattoo if it sounds good in latin.
> 
> Could you translate please?
> 
> Thanks!



The exact translation would be something along the lines of

*Ut vivimus, sic in aeternum resonamus*

There are several other options as well

*Vita nostra memoria posteritatis tenebitur*

*Ut vitam agimus,memoria tene(bi)mur*

*Vita nostra in memoria est posita posterorum *_(Cicero)_

regards,
Hamlet


----------



## Piccio23

Oops, a little mistake "What we do in LIFE echoes in eternity" but you understand the sentence, i guess 

Thanks Hamlet!


----------



## Hamlet2508

Piccio23 said:


> Thanks Hamlet!



You are most welcome.


----------



## Joca

Hamlet2508 said:


> The exact translation would be something along the lines of
> 
> *Ut vivimus, sic in aeternum resonamus*
> 
> There are several other options as well
> 
> *Vita nostra memoria posteritatis tenebitur*
> 
> *Ut vitam agimus,memoria tene(bi)mur*
> 
> *Vita nostra in memoria est posita posterorum *_(Cicero)_
> 
> regards,
> Hamlet


 
Yes, Hamlet, but a more literal translation might read as follows:

*Quod in vita (nostra) agimus (/facimus), in aeternum (/aeternitate) resonat.*

/ stands for "or". Nostra can be left out.


----------



## Piccio23

Joca said:


> Yes, Hamlet, but a more literal translation might read as follows:
> 
> *Quod in vita (nostra) agimus (/facimus), in aeternum (/aeternitate) resonat.*
> 
> / stands for "or". Nostra can be left out.


This version sounds really good compared to the italian version "Quello che facciamo in vita, riecheggia nell'eternità" !

Thank you Joca!


----------



## Hamlet2508

Joca said:


> Yes, Hamlet, but a more literal translation might read as follows:
> 
> *Quod in vita (nostra) agimus (/facimus), in aeternum (/aeternitate) resonat.*
> 
> / stands for "or". Nostra can be left out.



I do realize this and it's perfectly correct , but in Latin "to do in life" translates as "vitam agere" (idiom.)

So I suppose  you could say

*ut vitam agimus, in aeternum resonat*.


----------



## Fred_C

Hamlet2508 said:


> in Latin "to do in life" translates as "vitam agere" (idiom.)


 
Hi,
Are you sure?
To me, "vitam agere" rather means "to spend one's life".


----------



## spandph

What do you think of the translations found here: http://en.allexperts.com/q/Latin-2145/translation-phrase-2.htm ?

1-“Quod in vita facimus, in aeternum  resonat “[literal]

2-"Ut vivimus, sic in aeternum resonamus" [as an aphorism.]

3-“Aeternitas  resonat vitae tamquam imago”.​


----------



## wandle

They are rather good.


----------

